# FMA - Modern Arnis Techniques Thread!!!



## Guro Harold (Jul 26, 2004)

Add your techniques with pictures and descriptions to this thread.

These techniques are for entertainment and demonstration purposes only.  The viewer assumes all risks and responsibilities if attempting these techniques.  This thread is no substitute for proper supervision under a qualified instructor.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 26, 2004)

1. Charles blocks André's backhand strike.
2. Charles controls André's striking hand, presents and traps André's left hand.
3. Charles disarms André.
4. Charles executes a finishing technique.

Charles Adams and André Gains are members of FCS Kali of North Carolina (www.ncfcskaliusa.com).


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 26, 2004)

Good stuff, Harold!  Looks like I'll need to pick up a digi cam!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 26, 2004)

*Gunting with Sikaran takedown.
*
1. André counters Charles' forehand with block and gunting.
2. André passes and strips and disarms Charles' stick.
3. André executes a sikaran takedown which turns Charles' ankle and causes him to fall (picture 4).

André Gains and Charles Adams are members of FCS Kali of North Carolina (www.ncfcskaliusa.com).


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice sequence lets keep them comeing.
I liked the take down, I hope he was attacking the nerves in the calf  while doing it.


----------



## bart (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey Folks,

In the Gunting defense what is happening with the guy whose back is to the camera? Is he doing anything with his live hand?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 27, 2004)

bart said:
			
		

> Hey Folks,
> 
> In the Gunting defense what is happening with the guy whose back is to the camera? Is he doing anything with his live hand?



The opponent's live hand is a factor, but these are just general techniques and don't cover all the bases.


----------



## bart (Jul 28, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> The opponent's live hand is a factor, but these are just general techniques and don't cover all the bases.




In Doce Pares Multi-Style we have a set of drills called "abesedario" where the focus is on the defender learning to manipulate the weapon and develop tapi-tapi skills, among other things. Often times the attacker's "live hand" doesn't do anything either but we're just supposed to keep it in mind as we go through the techniques.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 28, 2004)

bart said:
			
		

> In Doce Pares Multi-Style we have a set of drills called "abesedario" where the focus is on the defender learning to manipulate the weapon and develop tapi-tapi skills, among other things. Often times the attacker's "live hand" doesn't do anything either but we're just supposed to keep it in mind as we go through the techniques.



Good point Bart.

This thread does not replace proper instruction or supervision.  My students are mindful of the live hand.

These techniques are again a general case and are not meant to cover all the bases.

Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 28, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Nice sequence lets keep them comeing.
> I liked the take down, I hope he was attacking the nerves in the calf  while doing it.



Thanks Sheldon,

That is a high compliment coming from you!

Indeed the Sikaran attack is focused on the nerves of the calf first then buckling and turning of the ankle.

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice, thats what I wanted to here.

Keep them comeing.
Anyone els have some they would like to contribute?
How about some from some of the Older (senior) members (Dan, Tim, Etc.)?


----------



## dohap (Jul 29, 2004)

bart said:
			
		

> Hey Folks,
> 
> In the Gunting defense what is happening with the guy whose back is to the camera? Is he doing anything with his live hand?




 :ultracool


----------



## ppko (Jul 29, 2004)

This is a great thread hope to see more

PPKO :EG:    :waah:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 29, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> This is a great thread hope to see more
> 
> PPKO :EG:    :waah:



Thanks PPKO,

All supporting members of MT can post techniques here.

To see how to become a supporting member, follow this link:
http://www.martialtalk.com/premiummembership.shtml.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## ppko (Jul 29, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Thanks PPKO,
> 
> All supporting members of MT can post techniques here.
> 
> ...


Once I get the money than I will become a supporting member money is tight right now as my school is still trying to get people to join.  I just started teaching Modern Arnis and I am hoping to get people in my area more interested in that.  T.A. Frazer is teaching it to me and he has learned from Remy, but is now learning from Ken Smith

Best Regards
PPKO


----------



## Northern (Jul 29, 2004)

I am concerned by the excessive amount of Punyo shown by Charles in the intial photos.
Please Explain. 

?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 29, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> Once I get the money than I will become a supporting member money is tight right now as my school is still trying to get people to join.  I just started teaching Modern Arnis and I am hoping to get people in my area more interested in that.  T.A. Frazer is teaching it to me and he has learned from Remy, but is now learning from Ken Smith
> 
> Best Regards
> PPKO



Hi PPKO,

Is that Ken Smith as in Master of Tapi-Tapi that you were referring to?

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## ppko (Jul 29, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi PPKO,
> 
> Is that Ken Smith as in Master of Tapi-Tapi that you were referring to?
> 
> ...


Yes sir that is whom I am talking about


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 29, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> Yes sir that is whom I am talking about


Cool, He's a good guy.


----------



## ppko (Jul 29, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Cool, He's a good guy.


He is a very nice guy he is now learning with George Dillman also


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 15, 2005)

Please add your techniques to this thread!!!


----------

